# kicker rig is complete



## bassnbuck (Mar 2, 2010)

after about 40 hrs of working on this thing, i finally got it the way i wanted it to be.  went to the lake last night and ran it for about 3 hrs.  everything worked flawlessly and only have about $600.00 invested in it including the 9.9.  ive always shot off a troller rig and never realized how much easier it is to run this thing instead of the troller.  it jumps right over rocks and stumps and keeps going.  does anyone see anything they would change to make it better?  im open to anything because this is the first one ive built.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

you commin to shoot with us this weekend? YA need to!


----------



## bassnbuck (Mar 2, 2010)

i was planning on it until i remembered a wk or so back that one of my best friends is getting married saturday at 2 and im in wedding.  i will definitely shoot the next one though. as far as i know i will be at michaels 5 for 5 on the 27th. good luck to yall.  post pics sunday and let us know how it went


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

ten four! the kicker looks good too.


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2010)

You might want to add a rail. While you can hold onto the steering bar, a rail will help keep your friends dry the next time you try and jump a rock or stump that just a tad bit too high


----------



## wack em (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks nice, maybe I can shoot a shad or two off it in a few weeks


----------



## bowfish hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

looks good will


----------



## bassnbuck (Mar 3, 2010)

wack em said:


> Looks nice, maybe I can shoot a shad or two off it in a few weeks



yeah i hope we can shoot more than shad. shouldnt be much longer.  thanks again for all the help


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## castandblast (Mar 9, 2010)

how did you engineer the steering cables to make your kicker turn? I have been thinking of doing this on my boat and do not want to go with the loud fan option. My boat set up is very similar to yours. However, I am still using a 65 pd trolling moter


----------



## bassnbuck (Mar 9, 2010)

castandblast said:


> how did you engineer the steering cables to make your kicker turn? I have been thinking of doing this on my boat and do not want to go with the loud fan option. My boat set up is very similar to yours. However, I am still using a 65 pd trolling moter



the steering cables are 1/8in rubber coated aircraft cable that connect to turnbuckles that connect to a chain and motorcycle sprocket to turn.  all this and a few pulleys come together and work excellent.  your welcome to come take a look at mine or ask some more questions so i can steer you in the right direction


----------



## castandblast (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks, how often do you go through props on that kicker motor?


----------



## StikR (Mar 10, 2010)

put some type of non-skid on teh fron deck...carp juice can get slick


----------



## bassnbuck (Mar 10, 2010)

castandblast said:


> thanks, how often do you go through props on that kicker motor?



ive been out 3 times with it and so far i havent seen any wear on it yet and its been through the worst its going to ever see.  i feel like i will not need one since have had good luck so far


----------



## Shoot Low (Mar 22, 2010)

Ive had my kicker boat for three years and have had 3 props


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 22, 2010)

joseph i think the biggest problem is the briggs air cooled motor..... that thing spind bearings like crazy did you get your steering fixed yet?


----------

